# Anesthesia PEC 1 & 2 nerve block



## mkndevh@msn.com (Nov 17, 2016)

Does anyone know the correct way to code for a PEC 1 & 2 nerve block for breast surgery? 64421 (intercoastal nerves) or 64450 (peripheral nerves)?
Thank you!


----------

